# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  افضل خمس طرق لامتصاص الغضب عند الرجل

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


نستعرض فيما يلي افضل خمس طرق لامتصاص الغضب عند الرجل .. لو تم تنفيذها بشكل جدي سوف تساهم في احتواء غضب الرجل ..





أولا- عندما تكونين مخطئة كتأخرك في تنفيذ بعض الأمور بسبب انشغالك مثلاً بالحديث في الهاتف مع إحدى صديقاتك قومي بمناداة زوجك بأحب الأسماء إليه وقدمي له الاعتذار عن التأخير واحتملي ما قد يقوله لك؛ لأنه في هذه الحالة سيفرغ جزءاً من غضبه.

ثانياً- إذا تحدث وهو غاضب فإياك أن تقاطعيه وأيديه ببعض الكلمات مثل "معك الحق" وبعد أن تهدأ العاصفة قولي له إنه أخذ الأمور بعصبية؛ لأنه مرهق وأنها مشاكل بسيطة وحلها بالعقل أفضل من العصبية وتحدثي معه بأسلوب لبق يشعره بالخطأ مما يجعله يرجع عن عصبيته ويعتذر عما بدر منه.

ثالثاً- حاولي ألا تفارق وجهك الابتسامة والبشاشة فهي رسالة غير مباشرة لإعلان وقف المشاحنات في البيت وإنهاء الخصام.

رابعاً- لا تستفزيه ولا تذكِّريه بمشكلات سابقة، فهذا يجعله أكثر عصبية وبالتالي تكبر المشكلة حتى ولو بدأت بكلمة صغيرة.

خامساً- وأخيراً لا تنامي وهو غاضب منك فبعد أن تهدأ الأمور حاولي المبادرة بالصلح. ويجب ألا تعتقدي أن الحب والتفاهم بينكما قد فتر فغضب الزوج ليس دليلاً على نهاية الحب.*

----------


## ayman

من الأفضل ما تغضبي الرجل لأنك راح ينفر منك

----------


## N_tarawneh

طب والي بتضرب زوجها بصحن البوشار ...!!!؟؟؟  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

> من الأفضل ما تغضبي الرجل لأنك راح ينفر منك


*
هههههههههههههههه عنجد؟!!!

منور ايوون*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *
> هههههههههههههههه عنجد؟!!!
> 
> منور ايوون*


مين ايوون؟؟

----------


## باريسيا

> طب والي بتضرب زوجها بصحن البوشار ...!!!؟؟؟



*الي بتعمل هيك مش بنت ومابتستحق انها اتكون زوجه بصراحه يعني 

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لو كنت آمرا أحدا أن يسجد لغير الله لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها والذي نفس محمد بيده لا تؤدي المرأة حق ربها حتى تؤدي حق زوجها كله حتى لو سألها نفسها وهي على قتب لم تمنعه . )

وعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
( اثنان لا تجاوز صلاتهما رؤوسهما عبد أبق من مواليه حتى يرجع وامرأة عصت زوجها حتى ترجع )

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم(حق الزوج على زوجته أن لو كانت به قرحة فلحستها ما أدت حقه )*

----------


## باريسيا

> مين ايوون؟؟


*ايمن = ايون

عمار = عموره*

----------


## ابو نعيم

> *الي بتعمل هيك مش بنت ومابتستحق انها اتكون زوجه بصراحه يعني 
> 
> قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لو كنت آمرا أحدا أن يسجد لغير الله لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها والذي نفس محمد بيده لا تؤدي المرأة حق ربها حتى تؤدي حق زوجها كله حتى لو سألها نفسها وهي على قتب لم تمنعه . )
> 
> وعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> ( اثنان لا تجاوز صلاتهما رؤوسهما عبد أبق من مواليه حتى يرجع وامرأة عصت زوجها حتى ترجع )
> 
> قال صلى الله عليه وسلم(حق الزوج على زوجته أن لو كانت به قرحة فلحستها ما أدت حقه )*


*يسلمو باريسيا على الموضوع الجميل واعجبني ردك على سؤال نادر باستشهادك بالادلة الشرعية .
احب ان اقول بعد ان يهدأ غضب زوجك اطلبي منه ان يقوم بالوضوء  ( الوضوء يطفئ الغضب كما تطفئ الماء النار  )
 جزاك الله كل خير 
*

----------


## باريسيا

> *يسلمو باريسيا على الموضوع الجميل واعجبني ردك على سؤال نادر باستشهادك بالادلة الشرعية .
> احب ان اقول بعد ان يهدأ غضب زوجك اطلبي منه ان يقوم بالوضوء  ( الوضوء يطفئ الغضب كما تطفئ الماء النار  )
>  جزاك الله كل خير 
> *


*    اهلين ابوالنعووم 
منورني ياطيوب
كلامك مزبوط الوضؤ بيطفي الغضب
مرات اكتير لما بعصب وتوضى بسال حالي لش كنت معصبه وبحس السبب اكتير تافه وبالتفاهم بينحل *

----------


## khaled aljonidee

يسلمو على الموضوع 

بس انا ما بعصب 

ههههههههههههههه

----------


## باريسيا

> يسلمو على الموضوع 
> 
> بس انا ما بعصب 
> 
> ههههههههههههههه


*مين قال ؟
مافي حدا مابيعصب ومافي حدا مابيبكي

منورني رودي 
واهلا وسهلا فيك*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *الي بتعمل هيك مش بنت ومابتستحق انها اتكون زوجه بصراحه يعني 
> 
> قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لو كنت آمرا أحدا أن يسجد لغير الله لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها والذي نفس محمد بيده لا تؤدي المرأة حق ربها حتى تؤدي حق زوجها كله حتى لو سألها نفسها وهي على قتب لم تمنعه . )
> 
> وعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 
> ( اثنان لا تجاوز صلاتهما رؤوسهما عبد أبق من مواليه حتى يرجع وامرأة عصت زوجها حتى ترجع )
> 
> قال صلى الله عليه وسلم(حق الزوج على زوجته أن لو كانت به قرحة فلحستها ما أدت حقه )*


نحن مع إطاعة الزوجة لزوجها يا باريسيا ، ولكن أن تصل الطاعة إلى درجة السجود ، فهذا ما لا نطيق ولا نريد ، فهذا بحدّ ذاته إشراك ...!!!

راجيا ً التأكد من مدى صحة الحديث والذي تم الإستشهاد به يا باريسيا ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## ابو نعيم

> نحن مع إطاعة الزوجة لزوجها يا باريسيا ، ولكن أن تصل الطاعة إلى درجة السجود ، فهذا ما لا نطيق ولا نريد ، فهذا بحدّ ذاته إشراك ...!!!
> 
> راجيا ً التأكد من مدى صحة الحديث والذي تم الإستشهاد به يا باريسيا ...!!!؟؟؟


*
يا استاذ نادر ارجو ان تقرأ نص التالي :-
قال الحافظ شمس الدين بن القيم: 
وقد أخرج الترمذي من حديث أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لو كنت امراً أحداً أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها". قال الترمذي: هذا حديث حسن غريب صحيح، قال: وفي الباب عن معاذ بن جبل، وسراقة بن مالك، وعائشة، وابن عباس، وعبد الله بن أبي أوفى، وطلق بن علي، وأم سلمة، وأنس وابن عمر. فهذه أحد عشر حديثاً. فحديث ابن أبي أوفي رواه أحمد في مسنده قال: "لما قدم معاذ من الشام سجد للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ما هذا يامعاذ؟ قال: أتيت الشام فوافيتهم يسجدون لأساقفتهم وبطارقتهم، فوددت في نفسي أن نفعل ذلك بك فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: فلا تفعلوا، فلو كنت امراً أحداً أن يسجد لغير الله لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها، والذي نفس محمد بيده لا تؤدي المرأة حق ربها حتى تؤدي حق زوجها ولو سألها نفسها وهي على قتب لم تمنعه" ورواه ابن ماجه. وروى النسائي من حديث حفص بن أخي عن أنس، رفعه: "لا يصلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر، ولو صلح لبشر أن يسجد لبشر لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه عليها"، ورواه أحمد. وفيه زيادة: "والذي نفسي بيده. لو كان من قدمه إلى مفرق رأسه قرحة تنجبس بالقيح والصديد. 
ثم استقبلته تلحسه "ما أدت حقه". وروى النسائي أيضاً من حديث أبي عتبة عن عائشة قالت: "سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أي الناس أعظم حقاً على المرأة؟ قال. زوجها، قلت: فأي الناس أعظم حقاً على الرجل؟ قال أمه". وروى النسائي وابن حبان من حديث عبد الله بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال "لا ينظر الله إلى امرأة لا تشكر لزوجها، وهي لا تستغني عنه" وقد روى الترمذي وابن ماجه من حديث أم سلمة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "أيما امرأة ماتت وزوجها راض عنها دخلت الجنة" قال الترمذي: حسن غريب. وفي الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا دعا الرجل امرأته لفراشه، فأبت أن تجيء فبات غضباناً عليها، لعنتها الملائكة حتى تصبح"
*وعن أبي هريرة رَضيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم: <إذا دعا الرجل امرأته إلى فراشه فأبت فبات غضبان عليها لعنتها الملائكة حتى تصبح> مُتَّفَقٌ عَلَيْهِ.
*وعن عبد الله بن أبي أوفى.أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (لو كنت آمر أحد أن يسجد لغير الله لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها والذي نفس محمد بيده لا تؤدي المرأة حق ربها حتى تؤدي حق زوجها كله حتى لو سألها نفسها وهي على قتب لم تمنعه).أحمد ,أبن ماجه(عن عائشة) , أبن حبان…فى صحيح الجامع برقم :5239
*وعند الطبرانى فى الكبير : في: باب الزاي: عن زيد بن أرقم قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المرأة لا تؤدي حق الله عليها حتى تؤدي حق زوجها حتى لو سألها وهي على ظهر قتب لم تمنعه نفسها (5/ 201)
*و في: باب الميم: عن معاذ بن جبل قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لو كنت آمرا أحدا أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة ان تسجد لزوجها من حقه عليها ولا تجد امرأة حلاوة الإيمان حتى تؤدي حق زوجها ولو سألها نفسها على قتب (20/ 53)
*ورواية أبن ماجة : بَاب حق الزوج على المرأة
عَن عَبْد اللّه بْن أبي أوفى؛ قَالَ:
لما قدم معاذ من الشام سجد للنَّبِي صَلَى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَ سَلَّمْ. قال (ما هذا يا معاذ؟) قَالَ: أتيت الشام فوافقتهم يسجدون لأساقفتهم وبطارقتهم. فوددت في نفسي أن نفعل ذلك بك. فقال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسلَّمْ: (فلا تفعلوا. فإني لو كنت آمرا أحد أن يسجد لغير اللَّه، لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها. والذي لزوجها. والذي نفس مُحَمَّد بيده! لا تؤدي المرأة حق ربها حتى تؤدي حق زوجها ولو سألها نفسها، وهي على قتب لم تمنعه).
فِي الزَوائِد: رواه ابن حبان في صحيحه. قال السندي: كأنه يريد أنه صَحِيْح الإسناد.
[ش (فوافقتهم) أي صادقتهم ووجدتهم. (لأساقفتهم وبطارقتهم) أي رؤسائهم وأمرائهم. (ولو سألها نفسها) أي الجماع. (على(إذا باتت المرأة) أي دخلت في المبيت يعني أوت إلى فراشها ليلاً للنوم حال كونها (هاجرة) بلفظ اسم الفاعل وهو ظاهر وفي رواية مهاجرة وليس لفظ المفاعلة على ظاهره بل المراد أنها هي التي هجرت وقد يأتي لفظها ويراد به نفس الفعل وإنما يتجه عليها اللوم إذا بدأت بالهجر فغضب (فراش زوجها) بلا سبب بخلاف ما لو بدأ بهجرها ظالماً لها فهجرته كذلك (لعنتها الملائكة) الحفظة أو من وكل منهم بذلك أو أعم ويرشد إلى التعميم قوله في رواية مسلم الذي في السماء إن كان المراد به سكانها ثم هذا مقيد بما إذا غضب الزوج عليها كما تقرر بخلاف ما لو ترك حقه، ثم لا تزال تلعنها في تلك الليلة (حتى تصبح) أي تدخل الصباح لمخالفتها أمر ربها بمشاقة زوجها وخص الليل لأنه المظنة لوقوع الاستمتاع فيه فإن وقع نهاراً لعنتها حتى تمسي بدليل قوله في رواية حتى ترجع. قال في الكشاف: البيتوتة خلاف الظلول وهي أن يدركك الليل نمت أو لم تنم وليس الحيض عذراً إذ له حق التمتع بما فوق الإزار ذكره النووي وبه علم أن قول ابن أبي جمرة: الفراش كناية عن الجماع ليس في محله وليس المراد باللعن اللغوي الذي هو الطرد والبعد عن رحمة الله لأنه لا يجوز 
على مسلم بل العرفي وهو مطلق السب والذم والحرمان من الدعاء لها والاستغفار إذ الملائكة تستغفر لمن في الأرض كما جاء به القرآن فتبيت محرومة من ذلك وفيه أن سخط الزوج يوجب سخط الرب وإذا كان هذا في قضاء الشهوة فكيف به في أمر دينها وأن الملائكة تدعوا على العصاة وأن دعاءهم من خير أو شر مقبول لأن المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم خوف بذلك وأن السنة أن يبيت الرجل مع أهله في فراش واحد ولا يجري على سنن الأعاجم من كونهم لا يضاجعون نساءهم بل لكل من الزوجين فراش فإذا احتاجها يأتيها أو تأتيه.
( قتب) هو للجمل كالإكاف لغيره. ومعناه الحث على مطاوعة أزواجهن، وإنهن لا ينبغي لهن الامتناع في هذه الحالة. فكيف في غيرها].**قال ابن الأثير فى النهاية  وفي حديث عائشة <لا تَمْنع المرأة نفسها من زَوجها وإن كانت على ظَهر قَتَب> القَتَب للجَمل كالإِكاف لغيره. ومعناه الحثُّ لهنّ على مُطاوعة أزواجِهن، وأنه لا يَسعُهُنّ الامتناع في هذه الحال، فكيف في غيرها.
وقيل: إن نسِاء العرب كُنَّ إذا أَردْن جلسْنَ على قَتَب، ويقلن إنه أسْلسُ لخرُوج الولد، فأرادت تلك الحالة.
قال أبو عبيد: كُنَّا نرى أن المعنى: وهي تَسِير على ظَهْر البعير، فجاء التفسير بغير ذلك
*قال فى فيض القدير : (إذا باتت المرأة) أي دخلت في المبيت يعني أوت إلى فراشها ليلاً للنوم حال كونها (هاجرة) بلفظ اسم الفاعل وهو ظاهر وفي رواية مهاجرة وليس لفظ المفاعلة على ظاهره بل المراد أنها هي التي هجرت وقد يأتي لفظها ويراد به نفس الفعل وإنما يتجه عليها اللوم إذا بدأت بالهجر فغضب (فراش زوجها) بلا سبب بخلاف ما لو بدأ بهجرها ظالماً لها فهجرته كذلك (لعنتها الملائكة) الحفظة أو من وكل منهم بذلك أو أعم ويرشد إلى التعميم قوله في رواية مسلم الذي في السماء إن كان المراد به سكانها ثم هذا مقيد بما إذا غضب الزوج عليها كما تقرر بخلاف ما لو ترك حقه، ثم لا تزال تلعنها في تلك الليلة (حتى تصبح) أي تدخل الصباح لمخالفتها أمر ربها بمشاقة زوجها وخص الليل لأنه المظنة لوقوع الاستمتاع فيه فإن وقع نهاراً لعنتها حتى تمسي بدليل قوله في رواية حتى ترجع. قال في الكشاف: البيتوتة خلاف الظلول وهي أن يدركك الليل نمت أو لم تنم وليس الحيض عذراً إذ له حق التمتع بما فوق الإزار ذكره النووي وبه علم أن قول ابن أبي جمرة: الفراش كناية عن الجماع ليس في محله وليس المراد باللعن اللغوي الذي هو الطرد والبعد عن رحمة الله لأنه لا يجوز 
على مسلم بل العرفي وهو مطلق السب والذم والحرمان من الدعاء لها والاستغفار إذ الملائكة تستغفر لمن في الأرض كما جاء به القرآن فتبيت محرومة من ذلك وفيه أن سخط الزوج يوجب سخط الرب وإذا كان هذا في قضاء الشهوة فكيف به في أمر دينها وأن الملائكة تدعوا على العصاة وأن دعاءهم من خير أو شر مقبول لأن المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم خوف بذلك وأن السنة أن يبيت الرجل مع أهله في فراش واحد ولا يجري على سنن الأعاجم من كونهم لا يضاجعون نساءهم بل لكل من الزوجين فراش فإذا احتاجها يأتيها أو تأتيه.
*فى مجمع الزوائدكتاب النكاح باب حق الزوج على المرأة.في الحديث رقم: 
7360 - وعن زيد بن أرقم قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: المرأة لا تؤدي حق الله عليها حتى تؤدي حق زوجها كله لو سألها نفسها وهي على ظهر قتب لم تمنعه نفسها.
رواه الطبراني في الكبير والأوسط بنحوه ورجاله رجال الصحيح خلا المغيرة بن مسلم وهو ثقة.
*وفىالحديث رقم: 
7362 - وعن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي الناس أعظم حقا على المرأة؟ قال: زوجها قلت: فأي الناس أعظم حقا على الرجل؟ قال: أمه. وفيه أبو عتبة ولم يحدث عنه غير مسعر، وبقية رجاله رجال الصحيح.
*وفي الحديث رقم: 
7366 - وعن معاذ بن جبل أنه أتى الشام فرأى النصارى يسجدون لأحبارهم وعلمائهم وفقهائهم فقال: لأي شئ تفعلون هذا؟ قالوا: هذه تحية الأنبياء قلنا فنحن أحق أن نصنع بنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما قدم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سجد فقال: ما هذا يا معاذ؟ قال: إني أتيت الشام فرأيت النصارى يسجدون لأساقفتهم وقسيسيهم ورهبانهم وبطارقتهم ورأيت اليهود يسجدون لأحبارهم وفقهائهم وعلمائهم فقلت: أي شيء تصنعون هذا وتفعلون هذا؟ قالوا: هذه تحية الأنبياء قلت: فنحن أحق أن نصنع بنبينا فقال نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنهم كذبوا على أنبيائهم كما حرفوا كتابهم لو أمرت أحدا أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها من عظم حقه ولا تجد امرأة حلاوة الإيمان حتى تؤدي حق زوجها ولو سألها نفسها وهي على ظهر قتب.
رواه بتمامه البزار وأحمد باختصار ورجاله رجال الصحيح وكذلك طريق من طرق أحمد وروى الطبراني بعضه أيضا.
*وعند الطبرانى فى الكبير: في: باب الصاد: عن أبي أمامة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال سأل رجل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله ما حق الزوج على المرأة قال لو أن امرأة خرجت من بيتها ثم رجعت إليه فوجدت زوجها قد تقطع جذاما يسيل أنفه دوما فلحسته بلسانها ما أدت حقه وما لامرأة أن تخرج من بيت زوجها إلا بإذن زوجها ولا تعطي من بيت زوجها إلا بإذنه 
*فى تهذيب الكمال 66/3 
الحديث رقم:[9300]س أبو عتبة عن عائشة س سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أي الناس أعظم حقا على المرأة قال زوجها وعنه مسعر بن كدام س قاله أبو أحمد الزبيري س عن مسعر وقال معاوية بن هشام عن مسعر عن أبي عتبة عن رجل عن عائشة روى له النسائي 
*وفى السنن الكبرى 363/5 [95644] أخبرنا محمود بن غيلان قال نا أبو أحمد قال نا مسعر عن أبي عتبة عن عائشة قالت سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أي الناس أعظم حقا على المرأة قال زوجها قلت فأي الناس أعظم حقا على الرجل قال أمه 
*فى المستدرك على الصحيحين 167/4 
فى الحديث رقم[84953]ما حدثني أبو القاسم الحسن بن محمد بن السكوني بالكوفة ثنا عبد الله بن غنام حدثني أبي ثنا أبو أحمد الزبيري ثنا مسعر بن كدام عن أبي عتبة عن عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها قالت قلت يا رسول الله أي الناس أعظم حقا على المرأة قال زوجها قلت فأي الناس أعظم حقا على الرجل قال أمه ومنها 
*وفى المستدرك على الصحيحين 193/4
[85047] أخبرنا أبو القاسم الحسن بن محمد بن أحمد بن عقبة بن خالد السكوني بالكوفة ثنا عبيد بن غنام بن حفص بن غياث ثنا أبي عن أبيه عن مسعر عن أبي عتبة عن عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها قالت يا رسول الله من أعظم الناس حقا على المرأة قال زوجها قلت من أعظم الناس حقا على الرجل قال أمه هذا حديث صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه 
* وقال الحافظ فى فتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري (403/10)

وجاء ما يدل على تقديم الأم في البر مطلقا وهو ما أخرجه أحمد والنسائي وصححه الحاكم من حديث عائشة سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أي الناس أعظم حقا على المرأة قال زوجها قلت فعلى الرجل اقال أمه أ.هـ . ( وقد سكت الحافظ على هذا الإسناد ). هذا والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم … 
*وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وأله وصحبه أجمعين *
وشكراً*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> *مين قال ؟
> مافي حدا مابيعصب ومافي حدا مابيبكي
> 
> منورني رودي 
> واهلا وسهلا فيك*


ممكن اعصب بس نادراً 

بعدين انا اعصابي هادية اكثر ما تتصوري 

اما بالنسبة للبكاء فما في حدا ما بيبكي يا باريسيا

----------


## ashrafwater

أعتقد انكي نسيت شي مهم وهو القرآن والادعيه عند دخول البيت والخروج منه فالغضب من الشيطان والقرآن والاذكار تبعد الشيطان والمشاكل بإذن الله 
شكرا لك

----------


## باريسيا

* نادر 

مابعرف ايش مالك .؟ بس لو اقريت الحديث صح لفهمت امنيح 

من حديث الرسول عليه السلام انه لو كانت الامر بيده وامر بسجود لامر المراءه بسجود لزوجها 

قال لاهميت الزوج ومقدرته وقيمته واهميت رضاه ...يعني بصيغه تبليغ 

ماقال اسجدوا مع الله ازواجكن 

انتبه وانت بتقرا  فاانا لا احرف ولم ااتي بحديث من افواه الجهله 

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

ابوالنعوم 
تسلملي على ردك ومرسي اكتير وبجعلها بموازين حسناتك على المعلومات والتاكيد للحديث 

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

رودي
حلو الي بيتصف بالهدواء وتمالك الاعصاب

والدوع فرج الهموم ببعض الاحيان وترريح الضغط بنسبه الي مابعرف
منورني*

----------


## باريسيا

> أعتقد انكي نسيت شي مهم وهو القرآن والادعيه عند دخول البيت والخروج منه فالغضب من الشيطان والقرآن والاذكار تبعد الشيطان والمشاكل بإذن الله 
> شكرا لك


*كلامك مزبوط 
هاد اهم شي بتريح النفس ونكسب اجر ونتمالك اعصابنى عند الغضب 

تسلملي اشرف على هل الطله 
ومرسي اكتير على ردك*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> نادر 
> 
> مابعرف ايش مالك .؟ بس لو اقريت الحديث صح لفهمت امنيح 
> 
> من حديث الرسول عليه السلام انه لو كانت الامر بيده وامر بسجود لامر المراءه بسجود لزوجها 
> 
> قال لاهميت الزوج ومقدرته وقيمته واهميت رضاه ...يعني بصيغه تبليغ 
> 
> ماقال اسجدوا مع الله ازواجكن 
> ...


عفوا ً أيتها البروسيه ، أنا قارئ وقرأة الحديث جيدا ً وأعلم بالحديث تمام العلم  ، ولم أقل من خلال ردي بأنك ِ أنت ِ من يحرف الكلام لا سمح الله ، ردي كان واضحا ً وجليّا ً أيتها الألمعية  ، ردي كان بشأن التأكد من مصداقية الحديث ليس إلا ... :Icon31:  

ومن الواجب عليك ِ هُنا أن يتطلب أن تكوني أنت ِ على درجة كبيرة من الحيطة والإنتباه والتدقيق بما يكتب .. :Icon31:  

جزيل الشكر دوما ً ... :Icon31:

----------


## باريسيا

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادر الطراونة
					



عفوا ً أيتها البروسيه ، أنا قارئ وقرأة الحديث جيدا ً وأعلم بالحديث تمام العلم  ، ولم أقل من خلال ردي بأنك ِ أنت ِ من يحرف الكلام لا سمح الله ، ردي كان واضحا ً وجليّا ً أيتها الألمعية  ، ردي كان بشأن التأكد من مصداقية الحديث ليس إلا ... 

ومن الواجب عليك ِ هُنا أن يتطلب أن تكوني أنت ِ على درجة كبيرة من الحيطة والإنتباه والتدقيق بما يكتب .. 

جزيل الشكر دوما ً ... 


  مافهمت عليك 
بس اتمنى انه انبط عينك بدلائل الي جابها ابو النعوم 

كان حديث الرسوال على بلاغت واهميت الزوج 

في رجل اجى لرسول الله ومعه ابنته وقال ان ابنته لاتريد الزواج فسال الرسول للبنت ليش حكتله احكيلي يارسول الله ماحق الزوج على الزوجه حكالها لو بيه قرحه وادمة وصدة ولحستيها ماوفيتي قالت لن اتزوج ماحييت 

بما معناه 


لبلاغت واهميت الزوج*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *
> 
>   مافهمت عليك 
> بس اتمنى انه انبط عينك بدلائل الي جابها ابو النعوم 
> 
> كان حديث الرسوال على بلاغت واهميت الزوج 
> 
> في رجل اجى لرسول الله ومعه ابنته وقال ان ابنته لاتريد الزواج فسال الرسول للبنت ليش حكتله احكيلي يارسول الله ماحق الزوج على الزوجه حكالها لو بيه قرحه وادمة وصدة ولحستيها ماوفيتي قالت لن اتزوج ماحييت 
> 
> ...


بعد إذّنك يا شيختنا الجليلة ، انا لم أقصد بأنك ِ حرفتي الحديث لا سمح الله ، ولم يكن قصدي تحريف الحديث لا سمح الله ، علما ً بأن الأحاديث كثيرة ومتنوعة بشأن المرأة وإطاعتها لزوجها فيما يرضي الله ...!!!  

يا جماعة يا عالم يا هو ، لا يجوز لنا إقتباس اي حديث للإستدلال من خلاله على ظاهرة المراد منها المبالغة بالشي ، الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بشأن هذا الحديث ، حديثه جاء مبالغا ً فيه إن ثبت صحته من عدمه من باب عدم وقوع الشيء لا سمح الله ، هو مجرد حديث عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومن واجبنا نحن ان لا نقتبس مثل هذه الاحاديث لكي نثبت أرائنا ، حرام ولا يجووووووووووووووووز ...!!!

لا يجوز ، أن نقحم كل ما هو مقدس بأرائنا ، لا يجوز ، لا يجوز ، لا يجوززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز  زززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز  ززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززززز / لا تفقشوا قلبي / ترا قلبي ضعيف وهسى بروح فيها ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

*يانادر الكلام معك عبث المهم انك ماتطلع لحظه غلطان لما بتحكم مسبقا" خطاء 

احنى مادللنى على كلامنى لتثبيت انه ردودنا صح 
وانما حطيت الاحاديث لابين اهميت الزوج مش استحقاره بضرب بصحن الفوشار

عاتبت بالبدايه انه الدليل غير صحيح ولما اثبتنى الك ارجعت تحكي ليش بدللوا باحاديث بس مشان تثبتوا على ردودكم 

انا ان انجلطتة بكون بسببك وبسبب تناحتك *

----------


## العالي عالي

> طب والي بتضرب زوجها بصحن البوشار ...!!!؟؟؟


اللله يكون بعونك يا نادر  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

> اللله يكون بعونك يا نادر


 :Cry2:

----------


## العالي عالي

> *يانادر الكلام معك عبث المهم انك ماتطلع لحظه غلطان لما بتحكم مسبقا" خطاء 
> 
> احنى مادللنى على كلامنى لتثبيت انه ردودنا صح 
> وانما حطيت الاحاديث لابين اهميت الزوج مش استحقاره بضرب بصحن الفوشار
> 
> عاتبت بالبدايه انه الدليل غير صحيح ولما اثبتنى الك ارجعت تحكي ليش بدللوا باحاديث بس مشان تثبتوا على ردودكم 
> 
> انا ان انجلطتة بكون بسببك وبسبب تناحتك *




 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## باريسيا

> 


*ليش بتضحك ؟

انت عاجبك طيب احكوام وحكي مين الغلطان انا وله هو ؟

اخ منكم*

----------


## العالي عالي

> *ليش بتضحك ؟
> 
> انت عاجبك طيب احكوام وحكي مين الغلطان انا وله هو ؟
> 
> اخ منكم*


لا يا عمي انا ما بحكم بينك وبين نادر 

لاني خسران على الحالتين  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *يانادر الكلام معك عبث المهم انك ماتطلع لحظه غلطان لما بتحكم مسبقا" خطاء 
> 
> احنى مادللنى على كلامنى لتثبيت انه ردودنا صح 
> وانما حطيت الاحاديث لابين اهميت الزوج مش استحقاره بضرب بصحن الفوشار
> 
> عاتبت بالبدايه انه الدليل غير صحيح ولما اثبتنى الك ارجعت تحكي ليش بدللوا باحاديث بس مشان تثبتوا على ردودكم 
> 
> انا ان انجلطتة بكون بسببك وبسبب تناحتك *


ما عندك اسلوب أكثر لباقة ودبلوماسية من هالاسلوب يا باريسيا ...!!!

شكرا ً ...

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مسا الخير   يسلموا باريسبا على الموضوع وانا قرات الي صار وفهمت انا شايف انه نادر معه حق وانت ما فهمت الي بده اياه
 هو والعليم عند الله بحكيلك انه في مثل هيك مسائل  لازم نكون حرصين في طرح الموضوع ومش اذا غلبنا نحط دليل شرعي علشان نقطع النقاش فيه .
وانا شايف انه انت طرحت وجهت نظرك وهو كمان بس انت ما فهمت شو قصد بس 

بسيموا مرة ثانية للنصائح اختك مها

----------


## باريسيا

> ما عندك اسلوب أكثر لباقة ودبلوماسية من هالاسلوب يا باريسيا ...!!!
> 
> شكرا ً ...


*
ايه صح مابقدر ارد ..
حقك علي انا الغلطانه واسفه اكتير*

----------


## باريسيا

> لا يا عمي انا ما بحكم بينك وبين نادر 
> 
> لاني خسران على الحالتين


*فاهمه عليك*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

يا جماعه مالكو على بروسه؟؟؟ يعني لاني غبت شوي تزلتو فيها!!

مالهم عليكي يا بروسه؟

اسمعو: كلامكو صح الثنين, وخلص بدون جدال .. باريسيا اعطت ادله حتا تبين اهمية الموضوع والزوج يا نادر بيك... ونادر اعطي رايه بالموضوع يا بروسه وما انتقدك انتي..

سكرو على الموضوع...زي الولاد الصغار لانهم بحبو بعض دايما بتهاوشو :Db465236ff:  

الله يسامحكو على هالعمله

----------


## باريسيا

> مسا الخير   يسلموا باريسبا على الموضوع وانا قرات الي صار وفهمت انا شايف انه نادر معه حق وانت ما فهمت الي بده اياه
>  هو والعليم عند الله بحكيلك انه في مثل هيك مسائل  لازم نكون حرصين في طرح الموضوع ومش اذا غلبنا نحط دليل شرعي علشان نقطع النقاش فيه .
> وانا شايف انه انت طرحت وجهت نظرك وهو كمان بس انت ما فهمت شو قصد بس 
> 
> بسيموا مرة ثانية للنصائح اختك مها


*اهلا وسهلا فيك
ممكن معك حق 
مش مشكله 

المهم انت نورتيني ومرسي اكتير الك على هل الطله*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> طب والي بتضرب زوجها بصحن البوشار ...!!!؟؟؟


who is this?

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

باريسيا ونادر انتوا مش فاهمين بعض

----------

